# What is the best way to find a home for a pup?



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

No, not my baby!

A friend of hubby's has a toy poodle, he is super cute, but the guy can't take care of him.. they upped his hours at work, and he's gone for like 10-11hrs a day. The puppy is home alone wayy to much.

I would like to see him go to a good home, not just someone who thinks they want a dog. 

He doesn't have any papers, but his parents do.

He wanted us to take him, and we are going to puppysit next week a few days for him.. but I don't want another dog full time. One is enough for us right now.. not to mention, when I get another one, it will more than likely be a hav.

Any idea on how to find a good home for him? Should I just go through the questions I would want to know? Maybe make them sign something stating that they will have him neutered?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Jodi,
First off, I think this person should check their contract with their breeder, as that breeder could have first right of refusal. However, it doesn't sound like the dog came from a "reputable" breeder if the parents have papers but the puppy doesn't. How old is this puppy? You might also consider having the puppy neutered before placing him. 

Kathy


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

No, he didn't come from a reputable breeder... and the breeder really took dh's buddy for a ride. 

He just turned 5mo (or will be this week, can't remember for sure, he's a little younger than Princess)

I thought about having him take him to get neutered, but he isn't home enough to care for him.... so we thought it might be best for him to go to his new home first, and then get it done.

I didn't know if we could make up some kind of contract, saying that he will be neutered within like 2mo or so, and also that he has the option of taking him back if the person chooses he no longer wants him. Just not sure how that would work, since he isn't selling him.. just giving him away.

I am going to take him to get chipped before he leaves, that way if he turns up somewhere, we will be contacted.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Don't give him away, charge something. When people get an animal for free they tend to think they are more disposable then if they had to pay for it. I work in rescue and we charge for rescue dogs. Being that he is 5 months old, he could be neutered now without a lot of hassle. Is it possible to fix him while he is with you maybe?


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

I never thought of that. He actually paid $ for the dog. He never would tell me, after I gave him an earfull about paying those people for the dog. Hubby said he paid $200 for him.. that was before shots, etc.

I probably could take him, but not sure how he would react for me after getting it done. 

I've never had a dog neutered (we've only had females, and 1 male that wasn't fixed).. what would I need to expect from him? Would he be worse for me than his owner? 

He is pretty used to me, he comes over once a week now to play- while his 'daddy' and my hubby go play soccer. I normally take him to his vet appointments to get his shots/check-ups when Princess goes, because the guy works day shift, and it's hard for him to get off.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey Jodi. Yes Kathy's first choice was right to check with the breeder but since it wasn't up and up you cannot do that. Next, I would go to the AKC website and look up toy poodles. Select the breed in the breed finder. Then the pull down list should list a rescue. Rescue will take him and I believe most will neuter too. They will really find him a great home.

Just so your friend keeps it in the back of his mind that if he ever goes to get a dog from a ligit breeder, they always question if you gave up a dog and why. I am not sure how much investigating they do (because one could lie on a contract) but giving up a dog may go against you. 

You may also want to talk to your vet if you have a good relationship. Sometimes vets know of a person who just had to put their dog asleep and our looking for someone new to love. They may even post a flyer at their office for people to inquiry.

Good luck. You have a good heart.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I also second rescue <BG>. With Havanese Rescue, all dogs that are placed are spayed/neutered. Also they will look for people who are familar with the breed. Not just the person that would love a havanese for example- we look for families that are the right match for the breed and that particular dog (the dog is probably going to need to be potty trained if he is gone 10 hours a day, etc). It is easy to fall in love with a dog but many questions should be asked by the person and by the advocate of the dog first.

Good luck,
Amanda

Here is the rescue page for poodle club of america
http://www.poodleclubofamerica.org/usamap.htm


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

I didn't even think of the rescue, I guess I always just associate that with abandoned dogs.

Cocoa is already potty trained. 

The guy used to only work 8hr shifts, but they laid off people at his plant, and made everyone else start working overtime to make up for it. It is mandatory that they work at least 3 days of overtime, and he normally ends up with 4 days. 
Since he's not married, or have a serious relationship going on.. Cocoa is pretty much just at home by himself, and it's not fair to him. 

Rita, Thanks for mentioning that. Hopefully if he ever decides to get another dog, he will have someone else around to help out with the dog... and the people he gets it from will understand that he is ultimately putting the dogs needs before his at this point. I would be more disappointed if he tried to keep the dog at this point, and leave it locked in a small room the majority of the day while he is at work.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
I think it is time you friend surrendered the dog before it starts to have abandonement issues . Thank goodness you are there for him and his dog . This little fellow deserves a loving home .
I agree the Vet and Rescue are a good alternative . The only problem I see with Rescue is that it goes into another home and then the dog is put up for adoption again . It gets traumatic for the dog 
I agree you must ask something for the dog people do not value something they get for free . The ideal solution is what you have teenatively agreed to is to take the dog in to live with you ..You know him and he has a bond with you . I would not worry so much about the neutering . You have a month or two before it becomes a big issue .. 
In your picture it looks like you have small children . Is it possible you could take the dog to school for show and tell or have your children ask at school if anyone would like a dog . Just chat him up with friends and acquaintances He sounds like a sweet little guy who derserves some time and attention .. Children are the best to chat these little fellows up and find good homes for them . I got my Cocker spaniel when I was 10 years old through a friend at school . Same story - 5 months old and the family did not want him anymore anymore . He was the best dog - we loved him to pieces and he lived to be 15 years old 
Ask you friends also -
I was able to place a wonderful golden retreiver in a home just by asking a freind who mentioned him to a friend Bingo he found a wonderful Mom and Dad and little boy to love ..
The fact that you are willig to foster the dog for a while is prefect he is with someone who knows him and is giving him time and affection .. You know his strength and weaknesses and you can help the adoptive family adjust ..
The fact you take him to the vet is a big plus .. 
Take care . You are his Guardian Angel . Do not give up on this little guy .. 
SOmeone wll come along . You just need to get the word out ..


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
Me Again ..
I forgot one more thing ..Just A thought I do not know if you take your dog or the little poodle to a groomer but if you do that is also a great source to find a home for a dog .
I use the same groomer all the time - Not Petco or Petsmart for us though . Look for a Master Groomer .. Make sure the dogs are kept in a crate while they wait their turn and that they are never anchored or never tied . 
You be suprised at what some of them do ..
I have literally just walked out and not allowed them to touch my dog .. Now we go to the same one all the time - if she annot accomdate me I wait until she can . Usually you build up a rapport and then you are in .. 
I have gone to the same groomer for years - also referred by a friend .. She is wonderful and part of our family .. Auntie Lois we call her . Anyway they know when clients lose a pet either to illness or due to accidents . Some people would like a replacement dog but they do not want to take on a 8 week puppy but maybe they would love someone 5 months who is potty trained and had his basic shots ..
Mention the little guy to your groomer that is if you have a regular one .
I know most of you are very adept at grooming your own dogs and they look fantastic .
ME - I need a little help . I would never take on those bangs on my own


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

We have a groomer, I like my dog too much  

Thanks, I'll give her a call tomorrow and ask her. Our vet is gone for the week on vacation, but if he still has Cocoa when the vet gets back, I'll let him know.

Thanks for the ideas everyone.. I really go back and forth with just keeping Cocoa, but we really can't handle another dog right now. We are moving during this year, and we will be traveling back and forth a lot right now to get a building built, looking for a house, etc.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Some great suggestions made here. I also agree there should be a price for taking this pup... same reasons as those already mentioned. 

It is so much better for this sweetie to find a home where he'll have company and attention. It isn't right to keep a dog cooped up in a crate or one room all day long, every day. So sad. 

We just got Ricky neutered and you'd never know it. From what I've been told, there is little change once the surgery happens. Ricky is 6 mths. now so I'm not sure if it makes a difference doing that when the up is 1 yr. old or more... 

Good luck, Jodi! If you lived in my area, I'm sure I could help find Cocoa a nice home.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Jodi,

How did you make out with Cocoa?
Rita


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

We might have found a home for him with an elderly lady my vet told me about. Her dog passed away a few weeks ago, and now she visits the puppy class my vet teaches. 

She is going to talk to her, and bring up Cocoa to her, and the situation. 

For the time being, he's visiting us. He goes home tomorrow (his "daddy" is off), and will come back again on Monday.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh Jodi. That is good news. I hope it works out. You are such a good fill in Mommy! You really do have a big heart.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
That sounds like it might be the perfect solution . An elderly lady probably will not be conflicted with working double shifts and having work realted issues . It must be hard for him to give up his little guy but he is doing the right thing . God bless him for that .. 
Hope fully this elderly lady is not too elderly and does not have to busy a schedule and she will be home for him to give him lots of attention ,security and cuddles .. There will be a period of adjustment ..


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks, the vet just called and said the woman wants to meet Cocoa, but doesn't think she can handle taking on another puppy right now, after loosing her beloved pet. (Although, I think the wanting to meet him part is a dead ringer for he's going home with her.  )

She is in her late 60's from what the vet said, and involved in a lot of community stuff, and took her dog everywhere with her. 

So it sounds like the perfect situation, as Cocoa is used to going places with us, and he is pretty well behaved, although he's a bit hyper~ I really think it's from being so much time enclosed by himself.

We're hoping we will get visiting rights, we'll miss him, and his daddy is pretty upset about letting him go, even though we all know it's for the best.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jodi,
Sounds like it might be a great match! It is so hard (at least for me!) to meet a pup and then pass on taking him home with you.

I would also agree the dog would probably calm down when having company more.

Good luck & keep us informed,
Amanda


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
I agree once she meets him and see him in person maybe she will change her mind . She is probably still greiving for the dog she lost ..
I would not really call this little guy you have available a puppy as he is potty trained and he is well socialized and sounds to me like he is a real little trooper .. He is an adolescent ..
If she does not fall in love with him and if you have any concerns about her and the way she relates to the dog do not give her the dog .. 
Wait . The perfect family will find him ..
He sounds like a wonderful little dog ... He deserves a special home ..


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Amanda, you have no idea how hard it is to not keep him.. but two puppies are a little more than I can handle at this point. 
We are moving later this year, and will be travelling a lot back and forth while we construct a building and then look for a house.

I hope they get along great, the vet said she is a wonderful woman, so I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
I do not think you should be so hard on yourself . You have a lot on your plate and most people would not be as involved as you are in trying to find this little guy a good home . You are to be commended and do not feel guilty ..You are doing all you can do to make sure this little fellow has a new lease on life and he finds a good home ..
Hopefully this lady will find him as irrestible as you do . Trust me he appreciates all you are doing for him ..
I will keep my fingers crossed that this lady will find him to be a little charmer and she cannot leave without him ..


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Jodi,

When is she planning to meet Cocoa? Keep us posted.

Rita


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Jodi. Just wondering what every happened to Cocoa? Did that lady take him?


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
yes Rita - it feels like a story that we do not know the ending to . I know you had health issues with your children but I was womdering if the lady did take the little fellow . We were rooting for him ..


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Sorry for leaving you hanging. We've had lots of stuff going on at home, and I couldn't get on as much as I would have liked.


Cocoa found a home, he is in heaven with his new owner. Our vet told us about an older woman who had recently lost her dog. She came to visit with him, and offered to puppysit for us, but thought she couldn't handle a new dog. 
She came back by later that day and told us she wanted him. He went to her house to visit a couple of days, and then moved to his new home.

His 'daddy' gets to visit him on his day off, and she has brought Cocoa by to see us twice in the last couple of weeks. 

She fell in love with Princess, and the kids too... I think we not only found Cocoa a home, but we also found another Grandma for my kids and Princess.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh. Jodi welcome back. We missed you. What a beautiful story. Open up your heart and you never know what can happen. Its a win win. Love that his previous Dad gets visitation. She sounds like a sweat lady. Wonder why you all get along.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah ! 
I was hoping that he would find a new home with this lady but the fact that his daddy can visit and you have a new Grannie is just icing on the cake .
Thanks for letting us know the outcome we were so-oo rooting for that little fellow ..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my goodness, I read *"Cocoa found a home, he is in heaven with his new owner."* and thought " OH NOOOO!!"  
Duh! Thankfully, it means he's happy as can be. Phew!  Good news!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Marj. Laughing......... I thought the same thing too at first. I had to read it again. He is in heaven but it is heaven on earth.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marj & Rita, glad I wasnt the only one!! I thought maybe they had to put him down at first until I re-read it!! Glad Cocoa is happy!
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Marj, Rita, Laurie.........ROFL
I thought the same thing and had to read it twice before I got t. DUH!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

You all are too cute  ROTFLMBO


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, I must confess that I thought the same thing....had to re-read it several times...finally I thought what are the odds of the dog and the owner going to heaven at the same time?? Geez, did I feel DUMB when the light came on. Nice to know I'm not the only "slow" forum member out there! LOLUIACTOJ(I made that one up!)


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Sorry!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

No Worries! Makes me feel great cause sometimes I am the ONLY one who doesn't get it It has been refreshing to read and LOL ! We aren't laughing AT you but WITH you! Thanks for being real!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Well, I must confess that I thought the same thing....had to re-read it several times...finally I thought what are the odds of the dog and the owner going to heaven at the same time?? Geez, did I feel DUMB when the light came on. Nice to know I'm not the only "slow" forum member out there! LOLUIACTOJ(I made that one up!)


Jodie, no needs to apologize at all, hon!! It is just too funny that that was the first thing that came to my mind. LOL

O.k....... now you have me wondering, Doggienut! I'm determined to figure this one out. lol

*LOLUIACTOJ *- Laugh out loud until I ache ... ?? Hmmmmm.... until I am coughing the orange juice ????? 

I know!! Laugh out loud, up in Alaska, contemplating the oracles of Jupiter!! Is that it?? Huh? HUH ??


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

LOLUIACTOJ....after all your attempts you'll be disappointed to hear what it actually is! Never knew "moi" could cause such a stir! It stands for:LAUGH OUT LOUD UNTIL I ACTUALLY CRY TEARS OF JOY!! See I told ya...your guesses are much more fun & exciting! Say we need some new smiley faces to use...i feel the need to express myself!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, whaddya know! Good one!! lol 

I agree... more emoticons for creative self-expression. Yup! Great idea! 

Now...... how do we get them??


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Maybe Melissa can help...yeah let's get Melissa to help. Melissa helps with everything! Sound familiar?? (Remember Mikey? He eats anything!?) Oh well...there I go again trying to express myself!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Jodi,

No reason to apoligize. It is funny though how sometimes you have to take a moment to read everything. Your brain gets stuck on the one word. My brain is on overdrive so nothing makes since until I read it a few times.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

I think I'm around the teenagers too much, I am starting to talk like them. Yikes!


We saw Cocoa and his new 'Mommy' at the park on Sunday... and I took a picture of him, so everyone can see what a cutie he is. 
Sadly, he is filthy~ about like my little girl who had a bath that morning... good thing I took a couple of pictures of her to post BEFORE we went to the park. lol


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OOoooo another cute Hav to add to the mix! What a face! Glad you were able to get together with Cocoa again, Jodi. I'm sure he enjoys playing with Princess.


----------

